
I have nothing to hide - Kubuxu
https://medium.com/@cjdelisle/i-have-nothing-to-hide-10059deda355
======
crasm
It's worth noting that the author is the creator of cjdns:
[https://github.com/cjdelisle/cjdns](https://github.com/cjdelisle/cjdns)

It's a routing protocol (like IP) for mesh networks.

------
woodandsteel
I think one good response to "I have nothing to hide" is that everyone has
facts about them that could be misused by parties with bad intentions.

Perhaps commenters could suggest some other good replies.

~~~
dewyatt
I like to bring out a pad of paper and pencil and ask "what's your bank
login?"

Or SSN, etc. Sort of an identity theft angle.

Or "And do you have Facebook? GMail? I'll need those too. You've got nothing
to hide, right?"

It's a bit of a flimsy argument but it still makes people think.

Usually they won't give this sort of information to a random person because
they're not "The Government". Of course, "The Government" is just made up of
regular people, who have their own personal beliefs/motives/etc.

Plus agencies don't have a stellar history of keeping our information secure
(OPM hack, etc.).

